# Turnip lottery! Tuesday number is up!



## ryan88 (Sep 27, 2014)

So this is the same as turnips in-game. You buy them on Sunday for a price from 10-20 TBT*. Then you have until 12:00 PM EST on Saturday to sell them. The prices have the same patterns as in-game*. 
-Random pattern(1-25 TBT)
-Descending pattern(1-9 TBT)
-Small spike(10-39)
-Large Spike(8-75)
You don't need to buy them in packs of 10. To enter just post how many you want on Sunday and send me the TBT to buy the turnips. To sell just post how many you want to sell on a day you see a good price. Then I will send you the TBT when I'm online. Turnips ARE NOT giftable. I will post the turnip prices when I'm online that day.

*I use random.org to get the turnip prices. Also I use it to see which pattern I will use the current week.

*IF YOU GET BANNED, YOUR TURNIPS WILL BE SOLD TO OTHER BUYERS!*


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Today is Friday, October 17*


*We are:*

Selling    *Buying*


*For:*


4 TBT per turnip


*List of people who have turnips:*

Danielkang2-10 turnips
Prayingmantis10-5 turnips
C r y s t a l-1 turnip
*
LIMIT IS 50 TURNIPS THIS WEEK and limit per person is 10 turnips*
​






- - - Post Merge - - -

We are now open! We will sell today AND tomorrow. Posting prices shortly


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmm this is a really cool idea! I think I'll buy 50 turnips please and for 12 TBT each, so that would be 600 TBT sent to you correct?


----------



## f11 (Sep 27, 2014)

ITs Saturday tho.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Hmm this is a really cool idea! I think I'll buy 50 turnips please and for 12 TBT each, so that would be 600 TBT sent to you correct?


Yep 600


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 27, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Yep 600



Okay sending the TBT over now! Oh and one quick question will there be a morning and evening buying price like in the game or will there just be only one buying price every day?


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Okay sending the TBT over now! Oh and one quick question will there be a morning and evening buying price like in the game or will there just be only one buying price every day?



Just one price every day


----------



## Farobi (Sep 27, 2014)

I sent 24 TBT Bells for 2 Turnips. Gonna test this out first ~


----------



## Manazran (Sep 27, 2014)

Cool idea.I'm gonna buy 40 turnips,which mean 480 TBT.


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 27, 2014)

this is a cool idea. I'd buy, but I'm broke.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you selling tomorrow?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Could you explain this a little more? 0.o


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Could you explain this a little more? 0.o



They're like in game turnips. You buy low and try to sell high. Today you buy 12 tbt per turnip. The rest of the week, the prices will change. If you see a good price, you can sell your turnips and make a profit, but if not, then I'm doomed.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well ryan only has 1404 so technically he won't have enough tbt to pay everyone when they sell if the price rises.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Well ryan only has 1404 so technically he won't have enough tbt to pay everyone when they sell if the price rises.



Hm.. Haven't thought of that..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know right? If the random number generator picks let's say 20 per turnip then he would to pay everyone near twice the amount they bought. If he has like a lot of tbt then this would work. If he doesn't, it won't.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I know right? If the random number generator picks let's say 20 per turnip then he would to pay everyone near twice the amount they bought. If he has like a lot of tbt then this would work. If he doesn't, it won't.



What if it rises to like 70 tbt per turnip...

Also, this is a really risky thread, so you gotta give him props for starting it. The person who sells the turnips will most likely lose a lot of tbt..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

yeah he can't pay us.   lol


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> yeah he can't pay us.   lol



Maybe he has a back up plan..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

o.0 Like what? lol


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> o.0 Like what? lol



Maybe he has more in his abd? I don't know.. I'm just saying he _might_ have a plan. I hope this thread goes well. It's a cool idea I haven't thought of. Also, unless this week has a descending pattern, the turnip prices will almost certainly rise, so he might lose a lot of tbt..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

XD I just generated this this is the price that came up per turnip. 61 He is NOT going to pay for all this lol


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> XD I just generated this this is the price that came up per turnip. 61 He is NOT going to pay for all this lol



Eh. It's a cool idea though. TBT Turnips.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is never going to work unless there's a cap on how many turnips you can buy. Like if someone spends like 10k and the price rises.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> This is never going to work unless there's a cap on how many turnips you can buy. Like if someone spends like 10k and the price rises.



Yeah, like if Callaway or Serenderpity bought turnips.. I didn't think of that..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

I even even 5k lol If the price goes to like 60 HE OWES THEM 25K XD


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I even even 5k lol If the price goes to like 60 HE OWES THEM 25K XD



Oh well.. Maybe we should let him know to lower the prices or put a limit to how many people can buy?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah he really has to.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yeah he really has to.



Yeah, so he can at least keep this going.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> Are you selling tomorrow?



Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I generated a pattern already

- - - Post Merge - - -

There has been 92 turnips bought. I don't want to possibly scam people so I'll set a limit at 100 turnips


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 28, 2014)

4 turnips for 48 tbt?


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> XD I just generated this this is the price that came up per turnip. 61 He is NOT going to pay for all this lol



That would only be of large spike pattern.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J o s h said:


> 4 turnips for 48 tbt?



Please send


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump! 8 more turnips for sale


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

Could I get 2 turnips for 24tbt please,thank you ^_^.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 28, 2014)

sent


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll try this. I'll buy 6.


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

Is it too late to buy some?


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

Sent the tbt ^_^


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2014)

Please update the list of people in your 2nd post so that you won't forget ^_^


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

2 more for sale

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent back the TBT Daniel. Just 2 left

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Is it too late to buy some?



There are 2 left

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will upstate list when I get home in a few hours


----------



## Bluefish987 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is a very cool idea, I wanna try it sometime!


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll buy the 2 turnips.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Turnips are sold out. Will say tomorrow's buying price in a few hours


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

updating op and posting number for monday!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait? drake got banned? well 50 more turnips for sale then. for sale until midnight


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a question. You are only selling on Saturday and Sundays, but you will be buying all week long for different prices each day? Correct me if I'm wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my goodness. I'm just gonna buy the 50 turnips for 600 TBT. I'm so dead..


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 28, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> I have a question. You are only selling on Saturday and Sundays, but you will be buying all week long for different prices each day? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh my goodness. I'm just gonna buy the 50 turnips for 600 TBT. I'm so dead..


yes. just like in-game


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright. Thank you. Don't forget to update the second post.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 29, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump 2 hours left in today's price


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd like to buy 1 turnip!


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 29, 2014)

it is not sunday


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 29, 2014)

oh whoops. XD


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Number 2 is being put up


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kiyasama (Sep 30, 2014)

sound like a cool idea


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 30, 2014)

new number going up


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Sep 30, 2014)

Turnip for what (bad pun XD)


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 30, 2014)

This is an interesting idea, however I think you would need a good deal of funding behind it for it to work. Good luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also... wednesday is October 1st. There are only 30 days in September.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 30, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> This is an interesting idea, however I think you would need a good deal of funding behind it for it to work. Good luck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also... wednesday is October 1st. There are only 30 days in September.



You must be one of those people that notices all those little details in life.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bemp


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 2, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> updating op and posting number for monday!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait? drake got banned? well 50 more turnips for sale then. for sale until midnight



I have a question. Drake789 paid for 50 turnips. You said he lost the turnips when he got banned. Did you return his TBT back or does the banned player lose that too?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmm,to sell or not to sell.I feel it could go higher but it also could be the hihest price of the week...


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have a question. Drake789 paid for 50 turnips. You said he lost the turnips when he got banned. Did you return his TBT back or does the banned player lose that too?



Well I'll give it back when he gets unbanned


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Updating numbers


----------



## Mango (Oct 2, 2014)

is this in game turnips???


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 2, 2014)

These turnip prices don't match the patterns. At first I thought it would be decreasing because it steadily decreased for the first few days, but you said yesterday it was 14 TBT, so it cannot be decreasing pattern. For small spike and large spike pattern, there should at least be 3-4 increases. There has only been one increased price.. Random would be random, but it hasn't been random. You have steadily decreased with one increase, now it is decreasing again.. I thought this was supposed to have the same patterns as in game?


----------



## f11 (Oct 2, 2014)

To me this is unrealistic because couldn't you just rig the prices?!?! Maybe you should get someone else on Tbt to do it for you?


----------



## CharlesKleeven (Oct 2, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> To me this is unrealistic because couldn't you just rig the prices?!?! Maybe you should get someone else on Tbt to do it for you?



This. I'm suspicious that you really did change the prices...


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys I really didn't. If you seem like I scammed you then don't buy! Let me explain a little more.

So I randomize a pattern every Sunday. As you might have noticed it is random. Random will at least have 2 prices higher then 10 TBT. And to make sure I don't rig prices, we will a large or a small spike before we do random and descending again. To clear it up, there are 2 groups of patterns: group 1(random and descending) group 2(small and large spike) and they go in order so an example is for week one we do group 1 and randomly pick random or descending patterns then on week 2 I randomly pick a pattern from group 2. So it won't be all random or descending.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lao remember that there is just 6 prices per cycle. Not 12 like in game. So small spike has 1 or 2 prices that go high. Large spike has 2 prices that go really high


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 2, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Guys I really didn't. If you seem like I scammed you then don't buy! Let me explain a little more.
> 
> So I randomize a pattern every Sunday. As you might have noticed it is random. Random will at least have 2 prices higher then 10 TBT. And to make sure I don't rig prices, we will a large or a small spike before we do random and descending again. To clear it up, there are 2 groups of patterns: group 1(random and descending) group 2(small and large spike) and they go in order so an example is for week one we do group 1 and randomly pick random or descending patterns then on week 2 I randomly pick a pattern from group 2. So it won't be all random or descending.



Well, I already bought, so.. Also, you said that since it is random, tomorrow will have a price over 10 for sure? Also, next week will have a small/large spike?


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 2, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> Well, I already bought, so.. Also, you said that since it is random, tomorrow will have a price over 10 for sure correct?



Yep!


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 2, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Yep!



Alright, thanks for the info. I get how this works now.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 3, 2014)

HMMMMMMMMMM I suck at turnips... I read the comments trying to figure this out. The price says for Thursday still, and it's Friday for me so I don't know if that's just time zone difference or what.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> HMMMMMMMMMM I suck at turnips... I read the comments trying to figure this out. The price says for Thursday still, and it's Friday for me so I don't know if that's just time zone difference or what.



lol. It's Friday for Ryan too and yes it's very confusing


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 3, 2014)

I want to take part, but then again I'm like Turnips always put me down the hole... :/


----------



## f11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Uhm he just said the price has to be higher then 10 but it's nine today. Think people!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 3, 2014)

nvm~


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 3, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Yep!



Ryan, I am extremely confused. On post 76 you said the price would be over 10 today but it's 9.  Could you perhaps simplify this for next week?


----------



## Sholee (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it would be a good idea to go by Reese's price in your game rather then use random.org

ie: take a screenshot of Reese's turnips prices for that day and multiply it by 10% to get the BTB rate
Turnip Prices: 110 x 10% = 11 BTB

and for the large prices, maybe multiply it by 5% so you don't go broke


maybe that would convince more people it's not rigged?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 3, 2014)

I like Sholee's idea a lot!!! :3


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sholee's idea is excellent! It would clear up any confusion and simplify it too.


----------



## f11 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd go with Sholee's idea. It's efficient and smart.


----------



## BiggKitty (Oct 3, 2014)

I am not buying any turnips, but Sholee's idea seems absolutely excellent and would stop anyone accusing you of rigging the results.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 3, 2014)

I second (or third) using Sholee's idea.  The thing is, the turnip market in the game is *not* random.  There are a couple (or a few) distinct patterns, only one of which is random.  So, if you are using random.org to generate numbers, it does not duplicate the turnip market in the game.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 3, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Uhm he just said the price has to be higher then 10 but it's nine today. Think people!



He hasn't updated the price yet.. The price post says: _Last edited by ryan88; Yesterday at 06:10 PM. When he said that the next day would be over 10 TBT, he meant that it'll change *this evening* as in he will update AGAIN today. He previously  changed the price to 9 TBT for the day when he posted.
Think C r y s t a l!




			Ryan, I am extremely confused. On post 76 you said the price would be over 10 today but it's 9. Could you perhaps simplify this for next week?
		
Click to expand...


He changes the price at around 6-8 Central Time Zone. He'll update in a few hours._


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes I forgot somethings. Will be updating the Saturday price in a hour

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I think it would be a good idea to go by Reese's price in your game rather then use random.org
> 
> ie: take a screenshot of Reese's turnips prices for that day and multiply it by 10% to get the BTB rate
> Turnip Prices: 110 x 10% = 11 BTB
> ...



I like this idea. But I can not make it happen atm. If someone could PM me with a screenshot of there turnip prices every day it would be great!


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Final price is going up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the member Bird will post his in-game turnip prices times 10


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 3, 2014)

I would like to sell all my turnips. 52x18=936 TBT


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> I would like to sell all my turnips. 52x18=936 TBT



Yep

- - - Post Merge - - -

There will be a new system. I was just testing this this week. So everything will be delayed by 1 day. So we sell on Monday. And we buy Tuesday-Sunday. And I will not randomize. Bird will PM me his ingame prices every day.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 3, 2014)

I would like to sell my 50 turnips.50*18=900=Profit time!


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I would like to sell my 50 turnips.50*18=900=Profit time!



Yep! Thanks for buying and selling

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait a sec. You bought 40

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please return 180


----------



## f11 (Oct 3, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> He hasn't updated the price yet.. The price post says: _Last edited by ryan88; Yesterday at 06:10 PM._ When he said that the next day would be over 10 TBT, he meant that it'll change *this evening as in he will update AGAIN today. He previously  changed the price to 9 TBT for the day when he posted.
> Think C r y s t a l!
> 
> 
> ...


*sorry time zones through me off*


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ryan what do you mean by bird's in game prices? In game prices can go up to 500+ per turnip.


----------



## Bird (Oct 3, 2014)

There will be a new system next week, he was just testing out his this week. He will be using my turnip prices in Re-Tail every weekday.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 3, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Ryan what do you mean by bird's in game prices? In game prices can go up to 500+ per turnip.



Check the posts before his.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Ryan what do you mean by bird's in game prices? In game prices can go up to 500+ per turnip.



It would be 500 times 5% which is 25

- - - Post Merge - - -

The prices will be 9-11 TBT now 90-97=9 TBT 97-102=10 TBT 102-110=11 TBT


----------



## Bird (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait, do we actually buy the turnips in-game? Or it is just pretend buy turnips?


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretend


----------



## Bird (Oct 3, 2014)

Ah, gotcha. Just wanted to make sure so I can buy next week.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump. If you do not sell your turnips will rot


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 4, 2014)

So you will be selling them tomorrow? Are you having the 100 turnip  limit again?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 4, 2014)

Selling my turnips.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 4, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> So you will be selling them tomorrow? Are you having the 100 turnip  limit again?



Selling them on monday


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bunp


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 5, 2014)

I might try this out next week


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 5, 2014)

week 2 begins!


----------



## Bird (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll buy 50 turnips, which totals to 450 TBT.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll buy 10 Turnips for 90 BTB.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 5, 2014)

Is like to buy 15 for 135 (I think I'm correct)


----------



## Manazran (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll be buying 50 turnips to,which is 450.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll buy 75 turnips. 675 tbt


----------



## f11 (Oct 5, 2014)

ill buy 1


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 5, 2014)

sorry but 75 limit this week

- - - Post Merge - - -

but 100 is ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> I'll be buying 50 turnips to,which is 450.



you can only get 25

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> Is like to buy 15 for 135 (I think I'm correct)



please send

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> I'll buy 75 turnips. 675 tbt



sorry sold out

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> ill buy 1



sold out


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bunp

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I decided prices ingame times 10


----------



## Bird (Oct 6, 2014)

I would like to sell my 50 turnips for 850 TBT. Since I bought 50 times 17 equals 850.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bird said:


> I would like to sell my 50 turnips for 850 TBT. Since I bought 50 times 17 equals 850.



Sent. Also sent some TBT for helping me


----------



## Bird (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks! c:


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd like to sell my turnips. I bought 10. So 10 x 17 = 170, right?


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 8, 2014)

yep

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I couldn't update yesterday


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> yep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry I couldn't update yesterday



Okay, thank you!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll have to come back Sunday and maybe buy some turnips!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 8, 2014)

He clearly keeps adding rules out of the blue so he can screw people over eventually. Everyone should be careful.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 8, 2014)

Um I sent you 135 tbt for my 15 turnips, I don't have them on the board!


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 8, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Um I sent you 135 tbt for my 15 turnips, I don't have them on the board!



I need to update it. New price is also going up!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dasbreenee said:


> He clearly keeps adding rules out of the blue so he can screw people over eventually. Everyone should be careful.



What

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dasbreenee said:


> He clearly keeps adding rules out of the blue so he can screw people over eventually. Everyone should be careful.



I made things fair now. If you think I'm scamming people then just don't post


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 8, 2014)

You made the thread open to the public. So I can post. 
You just keep adding rules out of the blue. So I was warning people to be careful. You randomly added that their turnips spoil if they don't sell them. You didn't say that to the people last week. Not fair.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be selling my 25 turnips 

lol post 666


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> You made the thread open to the public. So I can post.
> You just keep adding rules out of the blue. So I was warning people to be careful. You randomly added that their turnips spoil if they don't sell them. You didn't say that to the people last week. Not fair.



That was in the op from the day it opened

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> I'll be selling my 25 turnips
> 
> lol post 666



Ok


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 10, 2014)

New bumber


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Last number is coming

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw next week we might not have turnips. If we do there will be a limit around 50


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

50 turnip limit and 10 limit per person


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll buy ten


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'll buy ten



Please sent 110 TBT


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 12, 2014)

May I please buy 5 turnips


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Please send 55





PrayingMantis10 said:


> May I please buy 5 turnips


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 12, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Please send 55



Sent. Thank you


----------



## nard (Oct 12, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> You just keep adding rules out of the blue. So I was warning people to be careful. You randomly added that their turnips spoil if they don't sell them. You didn't say that to the people last week. Not fair.




Yeah, this. So basically if someone goes away for a couple days after buying turnips and then the next week starts, their turnips "spoil" and they lose their BTB? That's literally a flat-out scam, to be honest.


Also, why does the limit keep going down? And why do you change it between posts? Once you said the limit was 75 and then in a postmerge said that 100 was okay.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Yeah, this. So basically if someone goes away for a couple days after buying turnips and then the next week starts, their turnips "spoil" and they lose their BTB? That's literally a flat-out scam, to be honest



I did this :/, the thread was not bumped up so I forgot


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

When people buy these turnips, they agree with the guidelines and rules. If they don't agree they shouldn't buy. BUT ryan88 when he had changed the rules should have refunded everybody for that rule change. Also rule changes should be minimal.


----------



## nard (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> When people buy these turnips, they agree with the guidelines and rules. BUT ryan88 when he had changed the rules should have refunded everybody for that rule change. Also rule changes should be minimal.



Agreed. I feel bad for Vanillabeth, she lost however much BTB she spent.


Ryan88, you really need to give her the bells back. It's unfair.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't want it start anything  but tbh I would love them back...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Agreed. I feel bad for Vanillabeth, she lost however much BTB she spent.
> 
> 
> Ryan88, you really need to give her the bells back. It's unfair.


I don't know how much she lost but if ryan88 doesn't, I will. So don't worry VanillaBeth.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 12, 2014)

Can I buy 5?
Why not..


----------



## nard (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I don't know how much she lost but if ryan88 doesn't, I will. So don't worry VanillaBeth.





I looked back and she lost 135.



That's actually a lot a BTB, if you think about it...



I'd gladly help too, but it seems Daniel has this covered.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't find the rule entirely fair :/

Thanks guys :3, Oh and yeah it's is 135


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

So the problems solved.  whew


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 12, 2014)

And now he's saying that none will be sold next week. 
He made the game to try and make a profit; and smart people figured out his mind set. So now he's gonna stop the thread so he doesn't lose anything. 
He's constantly trying to figure out ways to get bells. I've had him PM me (mind you I had NEVER spoken to him before) and he was asking me to buy his collectibles from him. And I had never shown any interest in collectibles. At the time I didn't even own any. But I had like 8k tbt at the time; so he was probably just trying to sell to people who had lots of bells. 


Ryan if you can't play fair, don't play at all. You keep changing things up. While this is a good idea, maybe you should close your thread and let someone a little more skilled run the thread. As you seem to have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 12, 2014)

he did state that this will be like the in game turnips and in game turnips spoiled when you don't sell them and from what I've seen, he hasn't even made any money from this 'game'

and if you're participating in this, you should be proactive and check the thread yourself so I don't see how that's 'unfair' if he ends up not giving vanillabeth her money back.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 12, 2014)

He's edited his posts a million times though. What you see he could have added five minutes ago. 
And he stated in a later post, after people had bought their turnips that, oh they spoil by the way.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ryan hasn't earned any btb just losing and losing and losing. The reason I advised him not to do this unless you have a well thought out system which is fair for you and the players. He clearly hasn't he's all over the place and I guess stressed. He should have given btb back after rule change but besides that I don't see anything wrong. WHEN YOU BUY SOMETHING YOU OBLIGE TO THE RULES. The one problem is that he didn't return btb after rule change. He screwed up lol


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Ryan hasn't earned any btb just losing and losing and losing. The reason I advised him not to do this unless you have a well thought out system which is fair for you and the players. He clearly hasn't he's all over the place and I guess stressed. He should have given btb back after rule change but besides that I don't see anything wrong. WHEN YOU BUY SOMETHING YOU OBLIGE TO THE RULES. The one problem is that he didn't return btb after rule change. He screwed up lol



Oh I'm not saying he's earned anything.
I'm just saying he did this thinking that he would earn something, and now that he's not, he's closing down the thread.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 12, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> He's edited his posts a million times though. What you see he could have added five minutes ago.
> And he stated in a later post, after people had bought their turnips that, oh they spoil by the way.



ooo okay, didn't know that


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah pretty much. He hasn't thought this out. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you're going to earn some btb even do that professionally or don't do it.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll buy 10 turnips 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually nvr mind


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Agreed. I feel bad for Vanillabeth, she lost however much BTB she spent.
> 
> 
> Ryan88, you really need to give her the bells back. It's unfair.



Guys turnips spoil and you have to aggree with the rules. You have to remember to check. I don't have to refund bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

The turnip spoiling rule was always there


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Look ryan your post makes no sense and yes if you buy you oblige to the rules that were there AT THAT TIME you put new rules AFTER she bought. So the rules don't apply to her.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Look ryan your post makes no sense and yes if you buy you oblige to the rules that were there AT THAT TIME you put new rules AFTER she bought. So the rules don't apply to her.



What

- - - Post Merge - - -

Turnips spoiling rule was there from the first week. Anyway I'm not responding to people spamming my thread. You don't have to buy. I'm not making people buy. If you think they system is bad, then don't post !


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ill buy 1 turnip.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> And now he's saying that none will be sold next week.
> He made the game to try and make a profit; and smart people figured out his mind set. So now he's gonna stop the thread so he doesn't lose anything.
> He's constantly trying to figure out ways to get bells. I've had him PM me (mind you I had NEVER spoken to him before) and he was asking me to buy his collectibles from him. And I had never shown any interest in collectibles. At the time I didn't even own any. But I had like 8k tbt at the time; so he was probably just trying to sell to people who had lots of bells.
> 
> ...



I never pmed you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Can I buy 5?
> Why not..



Please send

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Ill buy 1 turnip.


Send please

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will never refund anything. Ask a mod to check my op before I edited it. I had it there when I opened this thread


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2014)

Stop debating this. *ryan88* is correct: the rule about turnips spoiling *has not* changed. I've gone through all 16 edits of the OP, and the paragraph stating this hasn't changed at all from the original version - not even for spelling/grammar reasons.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent bells!


----------



## device (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like to buy five turnips.​


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Nevermind, saw previous posts .


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol. I'll just stop and let every one else lose their bells. Haha.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 12, 2014)

VanishingKira said:


> I would like to buy five turnips.​



Send please.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 14, 2014)

updating


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm confused..Are you using Bird's turnip prices or random.org?


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Birds


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 14, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Birds



okay, thank you. I wasn't sure because the op didn't change


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah I keep forgetting. I'll update it tonight


----------



## f11 (Oct 14, 2014)

Drake was unbanned so you need to give him his bells back.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 15, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Drake was unbanned so you need to give him his bells back.



I gave him 200 TBT. I'm still not sure if the mods took the 600 TBT away from me. We already discussed it It in PM.

Updating


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bunp


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Updatinge


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 16, 2014)

lol. I'm selling my 5 turnips for 7tbt each so 35tbt. Thank you


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent and bump


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 17, 2014)

Updating


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 18, 2014)

last number update


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 18, 2014)

In your post where it states the price, it says your selling today and tomorrow, I think thats wrong right? I thought you only sold on Sundays.


----------

